# Raymarine 5 dvs/Pro gleich?



## Phataginus (16. April 2016)

Moin Männers,
habe gerade mein Raymarine 5 DVS aus dem Winterschlaf erweckt und das neuste Softwareupdate raufgespielt.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es c-map und navionics Karten instaliert bzw. aktualisiert hat.|bigeyes
Jetzt kam mir der Gedanke , dass es sich bei den Modellen 5 DVS und 5 PRO um die gleiche Kiste handelt, mit durch Software eingeschränker Funktion beim 5 DVS.|kopfkrat
Ich habe gesehen das einige User das 5 PRO Modell ihr eigen nennen. 
Nun meine bitte: Könntet ihr den Kasten mal wiegen?
Theoretisch müsste das DVS wegen fehlendem GPS und WIFI Chip leichter sein als das 5 PRO.#c
Noch ne entspannte Nachtruhe.|supergri
Petri, Paul


----------



## Kurbel (16. April 2016)

*AW: Raymarine 5 dvs/Pro gleich?*

Hast Glück. Habe mein neu erstandenes 5 Pro vor mir und mache gerade Trockentraining. Habe sogar den Kugelknopf noch mal abgebaut. Also blank 
wiegt es genau 454 g


----------



## Friedrichshagener (16. April 2016)

*AW: Raymarine 5 dvs/Pro gleich?*

Hej

bin auch am überlegen mir das Ray Pro zuzulegen!

Erfahrungsberichte wären nice


----------



## Forester FXT (17. April 2016)

*AW: Raymarine 5 dvs/Pro gleich?*

Ich habe das Wi-Fish.. Bin soweit sehr Zufrieden damit und bin aber am Überlegen mir ein 4 Pro zu kaufen.  Ich benutze eh einen Altes Tapplet zum schauen. 

Ist es ein großer unterschied zum 5 Pro ?

Finde die WIFI sache einfach gut, da kann der 2 oder 3 am Boot alles mitverfolgen ...

Wenn das WI-Fish nur das 2 Kanal hätte .... Mehr brauch man doch nicht mehr .... Jeder hat Handy oder Tablet ..


----------



## allegoric (19. April 2016)

*AW: Raymarine 5 dvs/Pro gleich?*

Hab das 5er Pro auch zusammen mit Tablet, Handy und der beiden Apps W-Fish und der Navionics Boating App probiert. V.a. die Boating App ist mit Raymarin der Brüller. So was geiles...


----------



## Angler9999 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Raymarine 5 dvs/Pro gleich?*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Ich habe das Wi-Fish.. Bin soweit sehr Zufrieden damit und bin aber am Überlegen mir ein 4 Pro zu kaufen.  Ich benutze eh einen Altes Tapplet zum schauen.
> 
> Ist es ein großer unterschied zum 5 Pro ?
> Der Unterschied beträgt genau 1".
> ...



und ...ein bisschen mehr Mühe geben beim Schreiben wäre nicht schlecht.


----------

